# الليزر وتطبيقاته



## هندسة منوف (23 أبريل 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اقدم لكم موسوعه متكامله من اليزر وتطبيقاته في مختلف علوم الحياه الطبيه والصناعيه
بدايه من الصفر وحتى الفيمتو ثانيه 
اعداد مجموعه اليزر في كلية الهندسه الألكترونيه في مدينة منوف
جمهورية مصر العربيه
الفرقه الثالثه قسم تحكم 
ارجو ان ينال رضاكم مع تحياتي 
احمد شعبان 
حمل من هنا ​


----------



## glucose (23 أبريل 2008)

الله يجزيك الخير
بس للأسف سعتو كتير كبيرة والنت عندي بطيئة
انا كتير بحاجة للملف ان شالله رح رد حملو بأقرب وقت


----------



## المسلم84 (23 أبريل 2008)

الله يجزيكم الخير.....


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (23 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله الف خير .

ننتظر جديك القادم .

البغدادي


----------



## صاحبة الإمتياز (29 أبريل 2008)

شكرا على هذا المجهود......وجزاك الله الف خير.....


----------



## هندسة منوف (1 مايو 2008)

شكرا لكم جميعا اذا وجد هناك سؤال في اليزر ارجو أن ترسلو لي هنا


----------



## ليدي لين (1 مايو 2008)

يعطيك العافيه وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## dhiaaa (2 مايو 2008)

مشكووووووووور


----------



## mtc.eng (3 مايو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## أحمديوسف الشاعر (15 مايو 2008)

*( سبحانك اللهم لا علم لنا الا ما علمتنا )
(لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم )*​


----------



## م/احمد زاكر (13 يونيو 2008)

شكرا يا هندسة على موضوع الليزر دا 
بجد الف شكر


----------



## Mohammed A. Ohde (16 يونيو 2008)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## حسين عواض (18 يونيو 2008)

ألف شكر أخوكم حسين نوبى هندسة منوف دفعة 1995


----------



## المهندس بلكس (19 يوليو 2008)

هندسة منوف قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> اقدم لكم موسوعه متكامله من اليزر وتطبيقاته في مختلف علوم الحياه الطبيه والصناعيه
> بدايه من الصفر وحتى الفيمتو ثانيه
> اعداد مجموعه اليزر في كلية الهندسه الألكترونيه في مدينة منوف
> ...


 للاسف اللينك لايعمل
شكرا لك


----------



## زيد حداد (2 أغسطس 2008)

لم أستطع الصول إلى الموضوع لأن اللينك لا يعمل و أنا بحاجة ضروري لموضوع مفصل عن الليزر و تطبيقاته بالعربي إن أمكن


----------



## الأميرهـ (5 مايو 2009)

يعطيك العافيـــــــــــــــــه


----------



## سالم باقيس (1 ديسمبر 2009)

الى اخى هندسة
لوتكرمت برفع الملف مرة اخرى لانه لايعمل لدي 
ومشروع تخرجي عن الليزر ممكن استفيد منه
ولك جزيل الشكر مقدما


----------



## elwaaamr (2 ديسمبر 2009)

عظم الله اجرك وشكرا لك


----------



## bedo00 (20 ديسمبر 2010)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (21 ديسمبر 2010)

الله يوفقكم


----------

